# Holiday- So here is what Santa sent to me.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lets see all the great gifts. 
Still have to wait for my family to get up for my post. lol I do know what it all is cause I bought it. lol My blending board and my jumbo flyer with three extra bobbins.
I did cheat last night and used my blending board made my rolags. It was Christmas eve. lol Will take a picture later on.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing those pictures. Merry Christmas :sm02:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wanna see your pictures . We will open gifts tonight . Oh its going to be a long day .


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Rolags I made are from:
Gray: Romeny from the fleece I bought this summer.
Black: huacaya Alpaca tips I bought on facebook.

White: Northeastern wool bought at Parsdise fibers unknown animal but is so soft a wonderful wool.

Dk and light brown.:Baby doll southern down wool I bought from facebook.

The color is amazing


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Never too much fiber! Never. My Xmas prezzies to myself is the Cassandra wheel, which arrived 3 days before I left for my extended visit with family, and electric eel which is a delayed present. Oh, I did get the jumbo flyer and bobbins for the Cassandra wheel.

Love your rolags! What fun!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oooh I just looked at your blending board...wondering if your husband would be interested in making another one for sale... ????????????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Oooh I just looked at your blending board...wondering if your husband would be interested in making another one for sale... ????????????


I will ask him.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

mama879 said:


> Lets see all the great gifts.
> Still have to wait for my family to get up for my post. lol I do know what it all is cause I bought it. lol My blending board and my jumbo flyer with three extra bobbins.
> I did cheat last night and used my blending board made my rolags. It was Christmas eve. lol Will take a picture later on.


Here are my gifts from my daughter. She usually doesn't pay attention to what I want but this time she did. They are an akerworks spindle and a Japanese bag. I was really surprised.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Good daughter, very good! I love them both. How sweet of her.


nellig said:


> Here are my gifts from my daughter. She usually doesn't pay attention to what I want but this time she did. They are an akerworks spindle and a Japanese bag. I was really surprised.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

nellig said:


> Here are my gifts from my daughter. She usually doesn't pay attention to what I want but this time she did. They are an akerworks spindle and a Japanese bag. I was really surprised.


What great gifts. I love the spindle very unusual pc. Enjoy them.


----------



## BAHope (Jun 17, 2014)

DH bought me my very first loom! a Kromski 32" with stand - I can't wait to get it set up and start on the new adventure of weaving! All of you have inspired me so much - thanks to all and Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

"Santa" (the Spousal Unit) got me the FitBit I wanted, along with 2 weaving books: *Frances L. Goodrich's Coverlet and Counterpane Drafts* by Barbara Miller and Deb Schillo; and *A Thread Through Time* by the Weavers' Guild of Minnesota. I'm particularly pleased to get the second Goodrich book, as I already have the *Brown Book of Weaving Drafts.*


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I should get more pictures. "Santa" brought me a new John Galen spindle and some lovely angora yarn in the way of fiber-y gifts. One child duo sent me a lovely hand knit cowl and one sent me a box stuffed full of yarn from Lithuania. Six languages on the labels and not one of them English.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

DH and I decided not to exchange gifts this year, but rather to save up to go on some lovely vacation abroad. I've looked into trips that involve knitting and/or spinning in Iceland, Ireland, the Faroe Islands, the Shetland Islands. Non-knitting, non-spinning DH would come along and explore while I'm in classes.

But he did give me a couple of small presents. A pair of socks with cats all over them (we have 10 rescue kitties and 2 rescue doggers) and a mug with Yiddish proverbs all over it.  I got him a few small things: Builder's Tea, which is the only thing that helps him get through his busiest season at work (he's an attorney/bill drafter for the Florida House of Representatives, and the legislative session will be starting all too soon, with legislators and their aides pouring into Tallahassee); and some lovely shortbread with a hint of ginger.

STILL have not tried the Electric Eel that I purchased used. I really need to try it out when I'm feeling confident!

Hazel


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

BAHope said:


> DH bought me my very first loom! a Kromski 32" with stand - I can't wait to get it set up and start on the new adventure of weaving! All of you have inspired me so much - thanks to all and Happy New Year!!!!!


That is the loom I have and love it. I have the stand a 8, 10 and 12 dents pick up sticks and three shuttles. OH my enjoy it. Great hubby he did good.


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Rolags I made are from:
> Gray: Romeny from the fleece I bought this summer.
> Black: huacaya Alpaca tips I bought on facebook.
> 
> ...


Where did your husband buy the "grate" for lack of a better term for your blending board........It is so much better than the small carders that I have.........


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is a replacement mat for a blending board. 72 pins per inch it was $45. at the woolery.com You can check out you tube videos for using the blending boards.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Aha!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Using a blending board.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Please try it and let those of us who backed them on Kick Starter how they did so far :sm01:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

nellig said:


> Here are my gifts from my daughter. She usually doesn't pay attention to what I want but this time she did. They are an akerworks spindle and a Japanese bag. I was really surprised.


They are so nice. I am so glad she listened this year!!


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for your 2 replies regarding the blending board......the videos were terrific....and something I have never done before either. This makes spinning so much more interesting, not just one color.......Love it!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Margit said:


> Thank you so much for your 2 replies regarding the blending board......the videos were terrific....and something I have never done before either. This makes spinning so much more interesting, not just one color.......Love it!!!


You will have fun blending. You can mix so many different types of fiber along with the different colors. I also use hand cards I will use them with the black Alpaca I bought after I spin what I used in the rolags.


----------

